# Ford 871 help



## rog45us (Dec 13, 2011)

I just got a Ford 871 and need a diagram for wiring a one wire alternator on it. want to replace all the wires. And need help with what fluids to use in the trans, and the rear end. Thanks for any help any one can gave.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Roger,

Your tractor should be 12V negative ground. There's only one wire involved, from the alternator to the positive terminal of the battery. I copied the following from the internet:

1. Disconnect the negative terminal from the tractor battery.

2. Fabricate mounting brackets for your alternator. This is the hardest part of this project. You may be able to find brackets in a junkyard that will work with minor modifications. If brackets cannot be found you can make them yourself using 1/4-inch flat stock steel, about 1 inch wide. Mount the brackets using the original mounting holes in the engine block for the generator bracket. Make certain the pulleys align properly for the belt and that the bracket allows for adjustment of the drive belt. Install the alternator and new drive belt.

3. Using 10-gauge wire, to which solderless ring terminals have been installed, connect the output bolt on the back of the alternator to the positive terminal of the battery. You can also make this connection on the starter solenoid where the positive cable is connected. Follow the positive cable from the battery to where it is attached; this will be the starter solenoid.

4. Connect the battery negative cable.

Read more: How to Wire an Alternator on a Tractor | eHow.com How to Wire an Alternator on a Tractor | eHow.com

Ford/New Holland recommends 134D (or equivalent) in both the transmission and rear end. You can get Ford 134D at a Ford/New Holland dealership, or universal tractor fluid (UTF) in 5 gallon buckets for about $45 at Tractor Supply, Wal Mart, and auto parts stores. Just check the label on the bucket for 134D equivalence before buying.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Also, don't forget to tape up any old wire ends that may have been used before new alt. This is done so you don't ground out the whole system. Bye


----------



## rog45us (Dec 13, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks I got the tractor running today the guy I got it from tried to get running with bad gas and no power to the coil. This is why I want to rewire it. After it started and ran had know problem. Now I need to find the owner manual and the shop manual. Again thank for you help.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## rog45us (Dec 13, 2011)

*Gold Paint*

This a 871 SOS and I finding gold paint on it every where. The had painted it Blue at one time. The tire rims are Gold, where the blue paint is coming off there is gold under it.
Where is a good place to get lights and new finders? Thanks for all of the help.
Thanks
Roger


----------



## DaveDor (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm new at this, however have had excellent service from Walts Tractor Parts for my 860.

I'm sure there are many business's out there that others have used. Some prices get scary!


----------



## rog45us (Dec 13, 2011)

*Wire done*

Got every thing running. I am finding Gold Paint all over Rims, finder , motor, just about every where the paint is coming off where it had been repainted. Thanks
for all the help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Regarding the gold paint, I copied the following from Smith's Old Ford Tractors:

"1959 was the year for the introduction of Ford's revolutionary new Select-O-Speed transmission. The Select-O-Speed gives you a wide range of ratios with 10 speeds forward and 2 reverse all done with the use of hydraulic clutch packs, bands and planetary gears. It allows shifting up or down on the fly with no clutch. Ford Tractor launched one of their biggest advertising campaigns ever to pump up sales of the new Select-O-Speeds and required every Ford Tractor dealer to have at least one Select-O-Speed demonstrator tractor (painted gold) on hand as a sales tool. Unfortunately, the release of the Select-O-Speed occurred before all the bugs were worked out of the transmission and it soon developed a bad reputation as being troublesome and unreliable. Ford backed the transmissions 100% under warranty and within a year or so had the bugs worked out and the Select-O-Speed evolved into an excellent transmission. However, bad reputations are hard to turn around and the Selecto-O-Speed has kept it's stigma to this day, partially because they are expensive to repair and very few people know how to work on them. The surviving Gold Demonstrator tractors are very collectible today."

Your tractor was a gold 871 SOS demonstrator. Ford replaced all of the defective SOS transmissions.


----------

